# Price This Gelding!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Without a resume with scores and times and actual professional training time I would price him around 5-6k as a potential eventing, pony club or AA horse. Now if you had scores from dressage that where 62% and higher and improving his price could go as far up as 10k here where I live. 

He sounds like a fabulous ride and you have turned him around to be just so! Props to you and your hard dedicated work!!! He's a stunning happy looking jumper!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

When he makes you look like that PRICELESS:wink:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

dude^ made my night! lol. HEY we all have our "game face"  ( not to be rude.. you have the same 'face' in every jumping pic.. hehe I love your horse BTW.. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## spursnsass (Sep 22, 2013)

He consistently gets scores in dressage around 65%+ in entry level eventing. We've never had a time fault on XC and he makes the tightest corners in stadium. In our recent 3'0 jumper speed he trotted half of the course and we were the fastest time. He's my superstar  Thank you everyone for all the positive feedback!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you have conformation photos? he is absolutely gorgeous. He sounds like he is a pretty solid horse as well. In our area you could definitely price him around 10K.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My area, I'm not familiar with jumpers, but hes big, he's beautiful, he's an odd eye catching color, (if there are no major conformation faults), and he looks like a precise Bold jumper. Id say $10,000 and up with more training/showing.

shoot, some spoiled little kids parents might pay $25,000 for him. LoL. He's worth what someone will pay. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Does he have much of a show record? that can really bump his price up.

Does he have a lead change?

How easy he on course for a beginner?

He is adorable and I Love that you love him!  I would agree, around here you could start around 10k but definitely ask more with a nice record. If you can get him winning around 4"? About 30k is closer to a price in the h/j world, but I have found that h/j horses for wahtever reason tend to be a little higher priced then eventing horses.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I have no idea about what price he'd go for in my area but I've stopped by this thread multiple times now just to _look_ at him. What a stunning animal. He obviously LOVES his job which makes him that much more charismatic, and you two look like a wonderful pair. I'm loving the matching 'outfits' too! 

Animals like this one just don't have a price. He really is paying you back for taking him in and giving him a chance, isn't he?


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

^ I agree with Endiku!

He is just gorgeous and looks like a fun but trustworthy ride. Priceless


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd give you a lot for him, but you wouldn't take it. you'd be a fool to do so. He's lovely and you are a delightful pair!


----------



## spursnsass (Sep 22, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> My area, I'm not familiar with jumpers, but hes big, he's beautiful, he's an odd eye catching color, (if there are no major conformation faults), and he looks like a precise Bold jumper. Id say $10,000 and up with more training/showing.
> 
> shoot, some spoiled little kids parents might pay $25,000 for him. LoL. He's worth what someone will pay. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He toes out slightly, but that's it. He's had splints but I had them frozen over a year ago and they should never bother him again. He's also happy barefoot or in shoes so he's honestly such an easy keeper. He just lives outside 24/7 and gets his feed which consists of high fat high fibre and vitamins


----------



## spursnsass (Sep 22, 2013)

upnover said:


> Does he have much of a show record? that can really bump his price up.
> 
> Does he have a lead change?
> 
> ...


I actually just had my friend ride him the other day and he took her over some training level xc fences with an issue and she's currently at entry level (given that she was screaming the whole time and Whin didn't even bat an eyelash at anything she did haha) and he's a total point and shoot over jumps with anyone. He changes over fences and you need to push him for a flying change depending on the situation, he's usually just auto changing over fences so i don't really feel the need to school flying changes all the time  Thank you for your kind words, he is wonderful and he knows it too! And he just completed his second year of showing. I should have mentioned that he's a total pro when he goes off property, just chills and the trailer with some hay. We parked next to a spooky arab and Whin was as relaxed as anything while our neighbors horse was prancing around!


----------



## spursnsass (Sep 22, 2013)

Endiku said:


> I have no idea about what price he'd go for in my area but I've stopped by this thread multiple times now just to _look_ at him. What a stunning animal. He obviously LOVES his job which makes him that much more charismatic, and you two look like a wonderful pair. I'm loving the matching 'outfits' too!
> 
> Animals like this one just don't have a price. He really is paying you back for taking him in and giving him a chance, isn't he?


Thank you so much! He certainly is unique looking, he always catches eyes which is another reason why he makes such a good show horse! He really tries his heart out, not a mean bone in his body! I'm really just paying him back for all he's done for me and continues to do for me- I went through a very hard time and Whin was the only one there for me, and continues to keep me strong and clean. We really kind of saved each other!


----------



## spursnsass (Sep 22, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> Do you have conformation photos? he is absolutely gorgeous. He sounds like he is a pretty solid horse as well. In our area you could definitely price him around 10K.


When I go out to see him tomorrow I'll get some up to date conformation photos  Thank you very much!


----------

